
Show HN: Use CouchDB to auth users for your Clojure/Script app - deckeraa
https://github.com/deckeraa/couchdb-auth-for-ring/
======
deckeraa
CouchDB is a convenient place to store Clojure/Script objects across sessions.
To make this even more convenient, couchdb-auth-for-ring lets you use
CouchDB's _users database to auth users for your Clojure/Script web app. It's
middleware for Ring.

